# LOW walleye.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Just got back from low, zipple bay. We caught a total of 25 walleye/sauger and 1 jumbo perch over 1 day and two half days with 8 guys. The biggest ones were two 17"ers. Seems like they were mainly biting on orange pink and gold. Half of them were right off the bottom, they others were about 4-6 feets off the bottom.

One of our ice houses had 48" of ice, the other had 40".

Little slow, but a lot of fun.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We pulled our permanent off Zipple for the year. Overall kind of a slower year...did really well for a few weeks after getting out to 36 feet (from the top of the ice), but we had to move our house after a big storm and they closed that road.

One thing we noticed this year is that there were a lot of suspended fish, and the sauger size was noticably bigger on average compared with previous years.

After this winter I'm sure ready to hit the boat....I'm not even excited about late ice at this point.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I just got back from LOW. In my shack we caught about 50 fish in two full days of fishing and 1 half day. We fished in all sorts of water. Went out of Zippel Bay, Long Point, and out to Archies Reef. Fished in 25 feet or water, 22 feet of water and 29 feet of water. All from bottom of ice. The biggest out of my shack was 18 inches with a couple of 17's and 16's. Only kept 11 fish in 2 1/2 days of fishing. They were from 14-18 inches.

One guy caught a 31" out of Zippel Bay.

They were hitting on 80% of the fish were caught on gold jigs.

It was a slow year. We fished out of portables and were very mobile. But we had a cold front move in....-20 a couple of days.

chuck


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

i agree with you drjongy, alot of the fish we caught were suspened. That might be a good thing or a bad thing! Either they are really hungry and thats were the majority of the bait fish are or the oxygen levels are screwed up. 
It was nice to see the bigger saugers this year. Our biggest up there this year was a 24 eye


----------

